# Car Detailer



## doo (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

Apologies if this has been discussed but did a search and couldn't find anything. Can anyone recommend a good car detailer on the east? Needs to be mobile.

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

East Anglia, East London, East Kent, East Sussex, Need to be a bit more specific


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

anywhere east of the girl in your pic rob would do me :lol:


----------



## doo (Dec 11, 2012)

robokn said:


> East Anglia, East London, East Kent, East Sussex, Need to be a bit more specific


East London.. Thanks


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not a problem, glad for your first post no introduction and then a random question


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

doo said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > East Anglia, East London, East Kent, East Sussex, Need to be a bit more specific
> ...


Heaven detail. Best in Europe without doubt.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi there, I am in Wickford, Essex. I have PM'd you my details.


----------

